# Why Aren't Tags Liked?



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

Newbie here, been looking around and noticed Tags aren't very popular for some reason!!

I got a Quartz Kirium for a grauation present about 5 years ago and now I've just bought a new Tag (Grand Carrera 6RS), can't wait to pick it up!!

Managed to get a really good discount too 

Cheers


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to :rltb:

I don't think it is a case of not being liked, just the people here prefer other brands.

I am sure some Tag lovers will be along soon to show there is a following on RLT.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a TAG F1 and I love it . It wont be the last TAG in the collection. Post some pictures when you get it  

   

Click for full size


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Tag Carrera Twin Time which I wear pretty much every day.

Well I did - until I may or may not have been playing with my Wii whilst wearing it and it started picking up 5 minutes a day. It'll be back soon! :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't like them much because the watches that TAG Heuer make now are not nearly as interesting as the one's being made buy Heuer (i.e. sans TAG) in the Sixties and Seventies. I mean where are the Montreals, Pasadenas, Silverstones, Jerez's etc... its all blingy Links with cheap quartz in them these days. That said the watches I quite like the Carrera, Grand Carrera and Monaco


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

There are a lot of TAG's that I don't like but there are some that I do. It's the same with other brands. You can't like them all.

I did prefer the original Heuers (not that I've owned one... yet) to the modern TAG stuff though.

I'm sure you'll be made up with your new watch. Don't foget to post pictures of it.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

hi,

I've worn a 2000 Series every day since purchased in 1987 until recently and very happy with it as I'm sure you will be with yours - I'm only buying others to add a bit of variety and since I've caught the bug!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Parabola said:


> its all blingy Links with cheap quartz in them these days.


you say that like its a bad thing :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## saxondale (May 20, 2008)

I got caught up in all this prior to picking up my Carrera last week. In the end i just thought 'F' it' and bought what i wanted. Sure there are loads of other watches that may have been more appealing but ones i had my eyes on such IWC Pilot Chrono and Omega DeVille are just out of my price range right now (maybe in a few years).

The only one i could afford and really liked is the Omega Speedy Pro but here's the thing - i've always wanted an automatic and never had one, i can be quite accident prone so need scratch resistant glass and i wanted the date on it. Speedy Pro fails on all those points (even though it's a lovely watch and of the highest pedigree). The Tag did everything i wanted in the price and looks good. I ignored the haters and am now a proud owner!


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

Parabola said:


> I don't like them much because the watches that TAG Heuer make now are not nearly as interesting as the one's being made buy Heuer (i.e. sans TAG) in the Sixties and Seventies. I mean where are the Montreals, Pasadenas, Silverstones, Jerez's etc... its all blingy Links with cheap quartz in them these days. That said the watches I quite like the Carrera, Grand Carrera and Monaco


 I agree the have no sole or should that be soul nowadays


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan, but I do like the Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS and the Microtimer is the only digi I'd ever be tempted by. Occasionally my head gets turned by a vintage Heuer, too.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for TAG. Bought one with my first part time job pay cheque when i was 18 and have worn it every day since (except when it's away for a new battery!). Possibly looking to get another soon (TAG that is, not pay cheque.... although they are nice too!).

Just picked up my first Breitling today and as much as I like my TAG, the quality differences are obvious!

Get whatever you like, not what you think others would like... Good on you!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I had an Autavia re-issue and flipped it in the end but I miss it more than others I have let go. It was of course a throwback to the days of Heuer and I'll tell you what it was bloody well made. I've seen quite a bit of high end stuff since it went and the quality was up with the best of them.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Russ said:


> I had an Autavia re-issue and flipped it in the end but I miss it more than others I have let go. It was of course a throwback to the days of Heuer and I'll tell you what it was bloody well made. I've seen quite a bit of high end stuff since it went and the quality was up with the best of them.


Now that's the kind of thing they should be making these days. Fantastic!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Now that's the kind of thing they should be making these days. Fantastic!!


They are 

Thats a new watch


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

That Autavia is fantastic. I also like the Carrera, Monaco and several of the old Heuers but most of the modern Tag's are further down the wish list than certain other watches


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Parabola said:


> its all blingy Links with cheap quartz in them these days.


Not quite all - this has a 7750 auto


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I never wear it but I like it.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > Now that's the kind of thing they should be making these days. Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> They are
> ...


They really ought to make more of this type of stuff, as far as I can see they are throwing away there heritage with a lot (though not all) of the stuff you see in Goldsmiths et al



Toshi said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > its all blingy Links with cheap quartz in them these days.
> ...


Well there are exceptions


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> I never wear it but I like it.

















Thats far too nice a watch to be sitting in a box,send it to scotland and i will look after it :tongue2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Interesting topic as I sometimes think the dislike of Tags is a bit of watch snobbery. The type of person that was deemed to wear them (a good few years ago) was seen as nouveau riche and the fake market concentrated on a lot of Tag pieces. This led to some looking down their noses at Tags and their wearers. Bit like a couple of other premium brands have slipped into in the last 10 years.

I like Tags and had a S/el for a good few years. That Autavia is a gorgeous piece.

Just my 2c. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I liked the Carrera reissue T-H did a few years ago without the TAG logo otherwise this was really cool unk:










(Jan`s photo, I hope you don`t mind me using it mate :wink2: )

Otherwise my favourite Tag Heuer is the one that only made it to the prototype stage until Roy got hold of some cases 




























IMHO far better then any present offering from `T-H` :rltb:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't been the biggest fan of Tags in the past. My first quality watch purchase was a toss up between a Tag Diver and an Omega Sea Master and the Omega won.

I didn't like the quality of the Tag for the money, felt a bit cheap and flimsy.

I have recently bought an Aquaracer which I haven't take off for about 2 weeks now and the quality is superb. If they made a few more watches like this I think their stock would rise.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I must confess to a slightly guilty fondness for the 1500 series automatics. Nice looking, reliable movements etc....

On the other hand, a mate of mine has a quartz Tag which cost him about a grand new and every time the battery goes he is obliged to send the thing back to the manufacturer for a replacement. This takes around two months and they charge him about a hundred quid .


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

squareleg said:


> ...1500 series automatics.


Oops - think I meant 2000 series. Dunno. One of the Lemania movement series, anyway. Or maybe I'm just talking rubbish, as usual. Yep, that'll be it. I'm off now.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I (like many others it would seem) had a Tag Heuer 2000 Series as my first "premium" watch. In fact I had a non chrono & then a chrono and at the time I thought they were the mutts nuts. I then got a Heuer logo'd Carrera Re-Edition (the plexiglass / hand wound Lemania version) which is the last thing they produced that I really liked.

For me, whilst I don't dislike Tag at all, my tastes have just moved on.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think their not liked, it really is each to their own, I actually like the Carrera and some of the more recent designs and of course not forgetting the Monaco :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wouldn't mind the steve mcqueen


----------



## Pokie (Dec 1, 2007)

The Trouble is that TH are not a maker of maker of watches.

There is no factory as such.

They are purely a boutique brand name made up of parts sourced from various producers.

Far removed from the original Heuer brand, who were a well reputed Swiss watchmaking house.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

If I like I watch, I like it, variety is the spice of life.

Tag should really be congratulated for rescuing a lost generation of thirty-somethings and keeping us interested in the subject of great watches.

I am 39 myself and from the age that I could remember liking watches the world was full of very poor digital quartz watches!!

Although undoubtedly classic watches have always been out there, there was a period of time when they say that you couldn't give them away. Planet Earth seemed to be full of watches with calculators, gadgets and just all LCD and LED nonsense!

The big turnaround for my generation was the Tag boom of the late 80's.

Don't get me wrong, they weren't churning out big dustbin lid sized watches, (for any size lovers out there), but the standard hand-faced watch, for my generation anyway... was re-invented and saved by Tag. I bought one in 1990, and fell in love with genuine watches. It was a Tag Heuer 1000 Series Professional. I just got it out of the drawer to check on, as I purchased an Aquaracer late last year. It's gained say 5 seconds in three months, and hasn't been serviced since year dot! Not bad going.

Swatch actually owning Omega (and rescuing them I hear in times of woe), speaks for itself. I hear the also own other brands, the experts on here will no doubt know far more than me. Times were hard for Swiss watches along the way.

But Tag it was at the time who made good looking watching appealing again.. to my generation anyway, be it quartz or not.

It killed the digital watch.

Thank God for that!!!

And Tag!


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

AMEN to that!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to say my first really expensive watch was a TAG SE/L the teardrop braclett one

like this apart from mine was with and quartz

I paid $950 for it back in 1996 whilst on a cruise ship,I loved it I loved the way it felt it was so well made and just felt totaly diffrent to the seikos and such I had been used to,However one day after owning it for about a year I read in a magaizne that "Tag was a poor mans Breitling" since that day I looked down on Tags and sold my SE/L shortly after reading that review and Bought a Bretling Aerospace,A stupid move really as I only got Â£225 for the Tag and it was worth much more than that,I would buy another but at the time I was infuenced by that one review.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

i think tag will probably gain respect now that there producing a few in house movements. the 360 range seems to be an industry first and looks promising.

i think the problem with tag is that to many of the watches they produce look run of the mill.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the Aquaracer and Link series, just don't over pay for them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just hate those bracelets


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Do I understand this correctly are Tag using ETA movements the same as Breitling and Omega etc if so how can they be a poor mans anything maybe the brand does not have the kudos of the other two but a Skoda is basicaly an older VW body now anyway its the same engine and technology under the hood as they say.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

What bracelet, the Link?

Yes. My watchmaker sells Tag among other brands. He states to me they do get better movements than you would buy in say bulk or single Swiss packaging but yet not chronometer grade. Usually their dials are flawless.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

James said:


> What bracelet, the Link?
> 
> Yes. My watchmaker sells Tag among other brands. He states to me they do get better movements than you would buy in say bulk or single Swiss packaging but yet not chronometer grade. Usually their dials are flawless.


I think he means the teardrop style ones but i may be wrong.

I think the whole Tag thing comes down to this there are so many copies out there a few years ago everywhere in Asia and the med were selling them for about Â£10 everyone saw those and it did cheapen the brand I think for many it did irreparable damage and a lot of people would always look at every one as a fake. So In my humble opinion that is why so many people donâ€™t like tags, itâ€™s quite strange that the same hasnâ€™t seam to have happened to Rolex who are the other mass copied manufacturer around.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Each to their own.

I am not the world's biggest lover of Breitling.

I would have one, it's just that it's currently 'in vogue' to own one.

And watches and watchloving shouldn't be a fad.

Tags are not presently popular with the fashionistas.

However, I loved the look of the Aquaracer Grand Date at the end of last year... and so I bought myself one.

Because I loved the watch... tried it on... and wanted it.

It's a funny old game anyway. My best friend saw an Omega Speedmaster Proplof diver around eight years ago in a shop in York. This watch can go further down than any watch, without having a helium gasket. It's one huge chunk of steel.

They rarely come with papers and boxes as only divers bought them.. and then threw the box and the papers and literally dived in them.

My point being... it cost him Â£450 eight years ago... and it's the rarer model out there...

They are hitting up at $20k in America, and you could easily get Â£8k for it over here!!

The jeweller couldn't wait to get rid of one 8 years ago!!

Funny old world!!

My next watch will be a Doxa Sub or a Sharkhunter. Not available in the shops... or the high street.

But God do I want one!!!!!

Horses for courses!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

sonyman said:


> I have to say my first really expensive watch was a TAG SE/L the teardrop braclett one
> 
> However one day after owning it for about a year I read in a magaizne that "Tag was a poor mans Breitling" since that day I looked down on Tags and sold my SE/L shortly after reading that review and Bought a Bretling Aerospace,


Easily the winner of shallowest statement of the year so far. Did you sell the Breitling when someone else said it was a poor mans Panny. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Alas said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say my first really expensive watch was a TAG SE/L the teardrop braclett one
> ...


Yes I was young stupid and easily influenced by others so shoot me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

"Yes I was young stupid and easily influenced by others so shoot me"









Well you did ask for it :lol:

N.B. this post is purely meant as a joke and is not intended to offend :wink2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

James said:


> What bracelet, the Link?





sonyman said:


> I think he means the teardrop style ones but i may be wrong.are the other mass copied manufacturer around.


This style. I've never liked them, I don't know why, the shape of them, the way they fix to the case, just :yucky: imho of course.

.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> "Yes I was young stupid and easily influenced by others so shoot me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none taken man If I could have found that icon I would have used it as well


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

pg tips said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > What bracelet, the Link?
> ...


that looks so cheap , just like a sekonda or a citizen, probably not as good as a citizen.

techniques avant gard , have done nothing to raise the profile of heuer, hopefully the 360 will change things


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > "Yes I was young stupid and easily influenced by others so shoot me"
> ...


I have a secret stash, which includes the greatly missed `Merchant Banker` smiley :wink2:


----------



## rudeman (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a TAG F1 in my collection which I like and my wife has a TAG which get many complements. Plus, the name Tag Heuer just rolls off the tounge!


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

I think too much reliance on quartz movements and fashion led designs that don't always age well are why Tags aren't as popular with WIS.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

never been a huge fan of the brand, but this one makes me go weak at the knees.......


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

ollyhock said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


+1

Even as a big TAG fan I've never liked that style of bracelet. They were also the ones most copied on the fakes which made the real ones even less appealing. The current 'Link' series' bracelets have shades of this design which is why I'm not a huge fan of those either. I do like the Aquaracer bracelets as these are similar to my old 2000 Sport!

As someone has already said, each to their own!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> This style. I've never liked them, I don't know why, the shape of them, the way they fix to the case, just :yucky: imho of course.
> 
> .


They look more like jewellery bracelets than watch bracelets


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

i think heuer would do better if they ditched the quartz models and concentrate on the mechanical models ,that way i think people would take them more seriously and the carreras and monaco models would probably do better.

i just couldnt see myself parting with a grand for a battery operated watch. its like bottled lager and canned lager,


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

ollyhock said:


> i think heuer would do better if they ditched the quartz models and concentrate on the mechanical models ,that way i think people would take them more seriously and the carreras and monaco models would probably do better.
> 
> i just couldnt see myself parting with a grand for a battery operated watch. its like bottled lager and canned lager,


Sorry but had to comment on this. If Tag have the choice of producing watches that WIS approve of, or watches that sell well to the general public - which do you think they'll go for.

Tags policy is correct for their market.

Just my 2c

And the bottled/canned lager analogy doesn't work I'm afraid as again they are aimed at 2 totally different markets.

Alasdair


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Alas said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> > i think heuer would do better if they ditched the quartz models and concentrate on the mechanical models ,that way i think people would take them more seriously and the carreras and monaco models would probably do better.
> ...


i think thats it , the general public, there not as exacting as watch collectors. to them a post 500 quid watch must be good and there probably releived it has a battery so they dont have to adjust it.yeah its a good watch for the masses, never thought of it like that


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the Monaco Chronograph, different to most other watches as it's a square case. Not high on my list of potentials but it is on there.

On the negative side, I've known several people who've experienced many problems with Tag Heuer watches, mostly with the quartz models in that the second hand fails to align with the dial markings.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> I love the Monaco Chronograph, different to most other watches as it's a square case. Not high on my list of potentials but it is on there.
> 
> On the negative side, I've known several people who've experienced many problems with Tag Heuer watches, mostly with the quartz models in that the second hand fails to align with the dial markings.


As has been said before on here I do rate the autos and would have one but dont want the quartz models


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When I bought my Carrera I tried a Monaco 69, an impressive watch maybe a tad expensive but really nice.










And allegedly GOD wears one so they must be ok :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j90rdn (Jan 21, 2009)

As a newbie to this forum I was thinking exactly the same thing (i.e. not much mention of Tags). My first "REAL" watch was a Ti5, which I still own and will never sell. I love the black rubber strap, and can honest say it's never missed a beat. I admit that some tags can be a little bling, but I'd still love to own a Monaco, just need to decide whether it will be an original or new model.

DMP - What is that Tag called? Never seem it before but by god it looks nice!!!!


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Tags are great, don't undererstand where you got this info from, that Tags are not liked. I personally like the Aquaracer and Link Chono very much.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

saxondale said:


> I got caught up in all this prior to picking up my Carrera last week. In the end i just thought 'F' it' and bought what i wanted. Sure there are loads of other watches that may have been more appealing but ones i had my eyes on such IWC Pilot Chrono and Omega DeVille are just out of my price range right now (maybe in a few years).
> 
> The only one i could afford and really liked is the Omega Speedy Pro but here's the thing - i've always wanted an automatic and never had one, i can be quite accident prone so need scratch resistant glass and i wanted the date on it. Speedy Pro fails on all those points (even though it's a lovely watch and of the highest pedigree). The Tag did everything i wanted in the price and looks good. I ignored the haters and am now a proud owner!


Could have got a speedmaster day/date


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I liked the 2000 series but all their *new quartz* are *far far *too expensive with the standard ETA movements

The intergral barcelet ones are bloody awful


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > "Yes I was young stupid and easily influenced by others so shoot me"
> ...


This is what you want


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

DMP said:


> never been a huge fan of the brand, but this one makes me go weak at the knees.......


Very nice!

I like this one too:










Monza Calibre 36 - Zenith El Primero movement.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## redsquid2 (Feb 13, 2009)

For the most part, I don't like the designs. I don't see much creativity in them. I do like Grand Carreras, though.


----------



## young_bairn (Dec 14, 2008)

I like tags. 

Would love a rollie but can't justify paying the cash for one at the moment.

Hopefully, fingers crossed I am going to treat myself to the Grand Carrera calibre 17 with the white dial and ss braclet in the next few months. Well only if I can pluck the courage to haggle some money off h34r:


----------

